# scrollbar



## elgo (5. März 2002)

hallo ist es irgenwie möglich .. das der scrollbar nur aktiv (also sichtbar)wird wenn es auch was zum scrollen gibt?

mfg elgo


----------



## braindad (5. März 2002)

yupp, geht.

*1|* nur der vertikale balken:

```
<style="overflow-y:hidden">
```

*2|* alle scrollbalken:

```
<body scroll="no">
```


----------



## elgo (5. März 2002)

jo danke .. aber mir scroll="no" schaltet man die bars doch ganz aus .. oder?


----------



## braindad (5. März 2002)

yupp, habe ich ja auch drüber geschrieben: "alle scrollbalken"


----------



## elgo (5. März 2002)

hallo ist es irgenwie möglich .. das der scrollbar nur aktiv *(also sichtbar)*wird wenn es *auch was zum scrollen gibt?*

hoffe das du das richtig verstanden hast .. und das <style="overflow-y:hidden"> funzt auch (kannst von hier nicht ausprobieren). 

denn scroll="no" funzt net so wie ich das meine ..


----------



## braindad (5. März 2002)

aww, shit elgo. sorry! hab ih mal wieder zu flüchtig gelesen. hab mich schon über so eine triviale frage von dir gewundert 

anderseits ist es trivial:

```
<body scroll="auto">
```
nun wird der balken nur angezeigt, wenn genügend inhalt da ist. anosnten ist er hidden. ich hoffe, das wars dann  sry nochmal


----------



## elgo (5. März 2002)

ah .. das hätte ich auch denken können ..

naja danke nochma


----------

